# is this for real??? [Wyndham]



## Rraulston (Jun 16, 2013)

How do you get no Maint. fees????? I smell a fish....

1 Million Annual Wyndham Points - No Annual Maintenance Fees

 Travel anytime of year and stay in 1,2,3, and 4 bedroom Presidetntial units for pennies on the dollar.

Stay at all of the Wyndham Vacation Resorts using 50% less points and getting Free Upgrades.

Key Features of Passport:

Wyndham Platinum VIP discounts and upgrades.

Wyndham Presidential Reserve Priority.

Free Guest Confirmations.

Unlimited Housekeeping Credits.

RCI Last Call and Extra Vacations.

Lifetime Membership that can be willed to your heirs.

No recurring annual maintenance fees.

Pay only for actual usage after factoring in discounts and upgrades. 

Points options and prices:

250,000 annual Platinum points $3250

500,000 annual Platinum Points $6500

1,000,000 annual Platinum points $10,000

If you were to purchase this from Wyndham it would cost you $150,000 minimum and your annual maintenance fees would be around $5500.

Let us save you thousands and make you a pro! 

Do you own 1 million or more annual Wyndham points? Would you like to have all of your annual maintenance fees paid? 

Contact Us


----------



## DandJ (Jun 16, 2013)

I recently stayed at a Wyndham resort and they offered me a plan where I pay a certain amount of MFs upfront and then never pay again. I wasn't interested, so I didn't get the details.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 16, 2013)

This club is essentially a rental agent standing between Wyndham platinum owners with points to spare and club members.

The club members get their vacations on a pay as you go basis without the obligation of regular and forever maintenance fees


----------



## dundey (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand this.

Are you saying the the club member gets 250,000 annual Platinum points, for example for a fee of $3250 per year?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 17, 2013)

dundey said:


> I'm not sure I understand this.
> 
> Are you saying the the club member gets 250,000 annual Platinum points, for example for a fee of $3250 per year?



I'm not saying anything as its not my club and I have no association with it. I'm jut reading what was posted and I visited the website winpointvip.com and tried to make some sense of it. I don't know the details of the program but would guess the $3200 figure you quote is a membership fee

Perhaps you can call and report back to the rest of us


----------



## Rraulston (Jun 17, 2013)

they are going to call me today. Ill let you all know what the deal is.    rr


----------



## ronparise (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought Id follow up here and report on my dealings with WinPoint VIP.

I recently purchased two contracts from them. One was a Worldmark Contract, the other Wyndham. In both cases the transaction went smooth as silk and I got exactly what was promised in the ebay ad. I will be looking for his auctions from now on

I had the opportunity to ask about the program that is the subject of this thread and was able to confirm  what I posted above.  As I understand it, they manage accounts for Wyndham Platinum and Presidential Reserve owners, which is the source of the points. They have a club format, whereby you buy access to a block of Wyndham points with a membership fee and then rent your vacation accommodations. The rental fee is less than what you would pay in maintenance fees, if you were a Wyndham owner. and there is no obligation. You pay as you go. 

I liked want I heard so much, I will probably be turning over one of my accounts for them to manage.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 18, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> I would be very wary, not that the winpointvip.com won't do what they say they'll do (for now) but because Wyndham, and now Worldmark-managed by Wyndham, are very much going after the people who have made a business of managing Wyndham and Worldmark points for profit.




Whether I do it or contract it out,  rentals  have to happen so I can pay the maintenance fees.   And I suspect that that's the case with most folks that are considering a "points manager". If the points arent used for rentals, there is no money to pay maintenance fees.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 18, 2013)

sorry..duplicate post


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jul 19, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> I would be very wary, not that the winpointvip.com won't do what they say they'll do (for now) but because Wyndham, and now Worldmark-managed by Wyndham, are very much going after the people who have made a business of managing Wyndham and Worldmark points for profit.



Why would wyndham (worldmark is a different animal) go after mega renters? They actually pay their MF and end up paying thousands of dollars extra to Wyndham. So wyndham makes more money of a "mega renter" vs a "regular owner". Being a business, why would wyndham try and stop that? They may attempt to raise the fees to squeeze more money out of them (see guest certificates) but not stop them. We were at glacier canyon over the 4th of july and I was talking to the front desk. They said so far for the year they have had 58% of reservations having guest certificates on them. So if you low side it and only assume 2 reservations per 7 days on 120 rooms for 26 weeks you come up with over $600,000 in guest certificate fees collected by Wyndham (assuming no free ones). Roll back vacancy (less than 10%) and free guest certs for VIP owners and you are probably still in the 400k+ range and that is one resort. You think Wyndham wants "regular owners' in the resort and lose the that money they have gotten? Then when you look at other resorts like BC which has 6 times the rooms as Glacier Canyon, you can see that Wyndham makes a lot of money off renters just in GC not to mention the fresh non owners it puts in front of their sales people for which they get a sale about 1 in 7 tours. 

Can we please stop with the notion that Wyndham hates/wants to shut down mega renters.

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Jul 19, 2013)

I think what wyndham wants is to put an end to the nagging and complaining from owners that think the reason they cant find the reservation they want a month before their desired check in, is somehow the fault of the so called "mega renter".  

Not to mix metaphors, but to the degree that the deck is stacked against the little guy, I think all that Wyndham wants is to level the playing field.

Look to the recent change at Worldmark, All they did is to make it slightly more expensive to do grouped reservations, but for the owner that can afford the extra expense, (or recover it through a rental) its a non event. (they did say that they would begin to enforce an old rule thats already on the books to attack one particular abuse. But that's not a change in the rules)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 19, 2013)

Ron and Jason,
Cite the stats - it is interesting! Thanks.

But look at it this way - Wyndham RENTS lots of units - more than any one or twenty or 300 mega-owners rent. As LONG as Wyndham has Mega-owners to BLAME for no availability in PRIME TIME, Wyndham is not an evil being ... and can continue to CHANGE policies if SOLD to the masses as HELPING THEM. ie Overlapping reservations being cancelled at the 14 day prior to checkin. $99 Guest Certificates (like Wyndham pays that fee). 

Do you hear owners at the pool whining about guests who are there on a PREVIEW package? NO. Or they are Discovery members? No, but have a guest tell them "I got this vacation cheap from an owner - they always have this resort available for me and this stay is CHEAPER than owning; I would NEVER buy this timeshare stuff (i.e. It is stupid to own)".

Yes, Ron, I can see an advantage to give WinPoint a Platimum membership to manage. If the booked vacation is NOT a PRIME and of top rental value, they can to do MORE and varied advertising than ANY individual can. And answering of inquiries as a FULLTIME job or develop a computer application to book, collect the funds and upon payment, disable that link on the Website. Efficient and running 24/7.


----------



## kwindham (Jul 19, 2013)

Very interesting reading here!  Loving learning little tidbits from the "wyndham experts"  Even after 2 years of owning Im still trying to learn all the little "quirks" of the system.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 19, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ron and Jason,
> Cite the stats - it is interesting! Thanks.
> 
> But look at it this way - Wyndham RENTS lots of units - more than any one or twenty or 300 mega-owners rent. As LONG as Wyndham has Mega-owners to BLAME for no availability in PRIME TIME, Wyndham is not an evil being ... and can continue to CHANGE policies if SOLD to the masses as HELPING THEM. ie Overlapping reservations being cancelled at the 14 day prior to checkin. $99 Guest Certificates (like Wyndham pays that fee).
> ...



Linda

I think you are exactly right regarding Wyndhams reasons for the rule changes.  They are sold as helping many more owners than they hurt. And they are made to shift the blame for any problems rentals might cause from Wyndham to the "mega renter" and as I suggest, quiet the complaining.

I dont have any statistics to back me up. I just know I cant get the reservations I want because all those 105000 points owners are clogging up the phone lines and i cant through. There are many many more folks that own under a million points than own over 10 million. The big owner is a convenient target, 

What statistics are you looking for, I bet Jason or I can come up with the numbers to support our position

***​
I have two reasons for looking at the various people and companies that manage Wyndham points for owners. 1) I have been buying points faster than I have been growing my  client base. So until I build my client base to match the number of points I have, I need help 2) Im getting old. The day will come when Im not able, or dont want to do this myself and no matter what I do,  Im going to die.   I dont have anyone close to me to hand this off to, so Im going to need employees or Im going to have to contract out the work. Im preparing for that day now.


----------



## Ron2 (Jul 19, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Look to the recent change at Worldmark, All they did is to make it slightly more expensive to do grouped reservations, but for the owner that can afford the extra expense, (or recover it through a rental) its a non event. (they did say that they would begin to enforce an old rule thats already on the books to attack one particular abuse. But that's not a change in the rules)



What is the old rule that they're going to enforce?


----------



## ronparise (Jul 19, 2013)

Ron2 said:


> What is the old rule that they're going to enforce?



 The so called "14 night rule".  When it comes to grouped reservations the rule has always been that once you reach 14 nights, you can add just one more leg. That last leg can be any length, but it has to be the last leg.  .. 

What that means is that you can have one reservation with say, 2 nights in one place, 2 nights in another 6 nights in another, 3 nights in another (13 nights so far) and then a last leg of a month or more. This is great for road trips on the way to your summer at the beach. 

Apparently what some guys were doing was to make one long reservation (all summer in an Ocean Front unit, for example) which is no problem with Worldmark; then break this into multiple short stays (which is a problem) and rent them out. This had the effect of creating a grouped reservation that violated the 14 night rule.  How they got away with it, I dont know. Rumor is that the owner was onsite (perhaps an employee) and did his own checking in and checking out of his guests... This had the effect of creating a grouped reservation that violated the 14 night rule. and it prevented the rest of the owners from getting an Ocean  front unit in the summer. 

Word is that there will be enforcement at the resort level


----------



## ioiosotwig (Jul 19, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Linda
> no matter what I do,  Im going to die.   I dont have anyone close to me to hand this off to, so Im going to need employees or Im going to have to contract out the work. Im preparing for that day now.



UNCLE RON... don't forget your favorite nephew! -grin-


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jul 19, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Linda
> 
> I think you are exactly right regarding Wyndhams reasons for the rule changes.  They are sold as helping many more owners than they hurt. And they are made to shift the blame for any problems rentals might cause from Wyndham to the "mega renter" and as I suggest, quiet the complaining.
> 
> ...



I like those pesky fact things. It takes the truthiness out of discussions but Ron you have points and you haven't contacted me? That makes me sad! 

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Jul 20, 2013)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I like those pesky fact things. It takes the truthiness out of discussions but Ron you have points and you haven't contacted me? That makes me sad!
> 
> Jason



Ill calll you in th AM


----------



## flexible (Jul 20, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I am getting old. The day will come when Im not able, or dont want to do this myself and no matter what I do,  Im going to die.   I dont have anyone close to me to hand this off to, so Im going to need employees or Im going to have to contract out the work. Im preparing for that day now.



Do you have suggestions for clauses to ad to Revocable Trusts, Pourover Wills etc regarding timeshares?

I am considering making reference to a NON-BINDING list of people that might be interested in our two larger contracts.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 20, 2013)

I think he; looking for someone to book and rent for a percentage of the profit, so he can be the "Investor"

Typical real estate, won't pay anybody a living wage, a few get rich most starve to death, (commission based employees)


----------



## persia (Dec 6, 2013)

Any updates on this?  It almost sounds too good to be true.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 6, 2013)

persia said:


> Any updates on this?  It almost sounds too good to be true.



No updates no changes

check out their website and call them with questions

winpointvip.com


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 7, 2013)

I've talked to the owner as well... I know Ron has spoken with him quite a bit and has actually placed an account with them, so they are legitimate, if that is the question.

Basically, you pay an upfront fee for access to purchase a certain number of platinum/PR points... in the increments listed... and then you buy points you want at $6/K (with all the platinum VIP benefits attached). Paying the $6/K point gets you points that go further than if you had non-VIP points, but from the TUG marketplace you can see you can generally do a little better than $6/K point.

Cheaper than buying your way to VIP retail, but if you're just looking to take a few nice vacations a year, maybe not be the best approach.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 7, 2013)

Bigrob said:


> I've talked to the owner as well... I know Ron has spoken with him quite a bit and has actually placed an account with them, so they are legitimate, if that is the question.
> 
> Basically, you pay an upfront fee for access to purchase a certain number of platinum/PR points... in the increments listed... and then you buy points you want at $6/K (with all the platinum VIP benefits attached). Paying the $6/K point gets you points that go further than if you had non-VIP points, but from the TUG marketplace you can see you can generally do a little better than $6/K point.
> 
> Cheaper than buying your way to VIP retail, but if you're just looking to take a few nice vacations a year, maybe not be the best approach.



You will actually do better with Winpointvip. Its common place for them to get a 2 bedroom unit at half the one bedroon price. or even a 3 bedroom at half the studio price. ..The points may cost you more per 1000 but you use so much less than the rack rate.

And they have different "membership fees" depending on your needs.  Buut you are right, unless you want a couple of weeks a year at least. I wouldnt pay a membership fee. The real question is...do you need or want access to Wyndham resorts every year

This is, as I see it, an alternative to buying a Wyndham ownership...Its not an alternative to the occasional rental.


----------



## johnluyando (May 5, 2014)

Just returned from Bonnet Creek..and as always after a great stay, I've started hunting for my own contract.  I was close to purchasing a Wyndham contract earlier this year but got the week I wanted so just rented.  In my recent search I came across this Winpoint VIP.  Looks really interesting.  If anyone can share a recent experience it would be appreciated. Something that really interests me would be the opportunity to become a landlord by using the program to control a large number of points. For example, purchasing 1000000 point membership and using the VIP benefits to maximize points.... I figured I would probably pay for the points I would use and even make a slight profit by renting.  Does this sound feasible?  My VIP landlord uses 42000 points to secure me the week at Bonnet Creek in a 2bd deluxe.  At $6 per 1000 points that would come out to $252.  We got a great deal for our week but paid a lot more than $252.  Thoughts?


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 6, 2014)

johnluyando said:


> Just returned from Bonnet Creek..and as always after a great stay, I've started hunting for my own contract.  I was close to purchasing a Wyndham contract earlier this year but got the week I wanted so just rented.  In my recent search I came across this Winpoint VIP.  Looks really interesting.  If anyone can share a recent experience it would be appreciated. Something that really interests me would be the opportunity to become a landlord by using the program to control a large number of points. For example, purchasing 1000000 point membership and using the VIP benefits to maximize points.... I figured I would probably pay for the points I would use and even make a slight profit by renting.  Does this sound feasible?  My VIP landlord uses 42000 points to secure me the week at Bonnet Creek in a 2br deluxe.  At $6 per 1000 points that would come out to $252.  We got a great deal for our week but paid a lot more than $252.  Thoughts?



Hello,

For your reference, points are based upon the timeshare week that your are traveling.  The Wyndham points chart for Bonnet Creek will show you how many points are needed.  

Yes, Wyndham Platinum VIP members get Wyndham point chart discounts - for the prime time season, if you were NOT VIP Platinum you would need to use 224,000 points for a 2 Bedroom Deluxe reservation. Without plus partners, the rate is $5.22 per 1,000 points which includes the program fee.  If you used more than 1 guest confirmation then you would pay an additional $99 for each GC on top of that. If you used ebay to rent out points reservations - it can get even more expensive. You pay around 13% with ebay fees and Paypal unless you are a big time seller and get some ebay discounts.   If you purchased from Wyndham directly, a 1,000,000 points contract from Wyndham  would cost a lot of money. There are some other ways to get VIP Staus. Using the PIC program in addition to your Wyndham Developer Purchased Points is one way.  There are other ways too. 

Renting from a Wyndham Platinum VIP owner may be your best bet for a lower cost reservation, or renting from an owner off of ebay or Craig's List or some other rental program?  It seems to me, that renting reservations is getting much more difficult due to competition at or below cost.  There are exceptions,  but not for many.  Renting out vacations is not so easy.   Some have learned the Wyndham system well and make a nice profit.  

Remember, You must continue to pay for those maintenance fees each year, as a Wyndham points owner.  I have only seen resort maintenance fees go up!   Be careful, and have a plan if this is what you want to do?  Make sure you do lots of reading about Wyndham timeshare and the rules - which may change? 

42,000 points seems a bit off for me - I guess it depends upon the season (if that is correct) and discount points with the book and re-book trick that might be done?
*
2014 Maintenance Fees Wyndham Bonnet Creek*
Club Wyndham Plus
Effective Jan 1, 2014

2014 Wyndham Bonnet Creek (rate per 1,000 pts)
Maintenance Fees $4.01
Property Tax $0.66
TOTAL $4.67 + **Add on the Program Fee (see below)


**Program Fee
Members with PlusPartners $0.57 per 1000 points or a minimum Program Fee charge of $137.00 whichever is greater

Members without PlusPartners $0.55 per 1,000 points or a minimum Program Fee of $118.00 whichever is greater

Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve $0.63 per 1,000 points for the first 1   million points then $0.57 per $1,000 points for the remaining points  owned  under the membership

Totals with both the Maintenance Fees & the Program Fee Combined
Without Plus Partners it comes out to $5.22/1000 points.
With plus partners it comes out to $5.24/1000 points.
For presidential reserve it is $5.30/1000 for the 1st million points   after that you add $5.24/1000 points for the remaining points that you   have in your account.

Learn about Wyndham resale points too - before the buying rules change.  There is some talk about (future) only buying from Wyndham authorized re-sellers.

Good luck!

Cynthia T.


----------



## Bigrob (May 6, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is some talk about (future) only buying from Wyndham authorized re-sellers.
> 
> ...



I believe this discussion is around the concept of authorized resellers that could allow for developer-purchased credit for the associated points. There is no vehicle Wyndham can exercise that would make it impossible for third party resales. What I believe was discussed at the annual Fairshare Owners Trust meeting was better provision of a "soft-landing" for owners who need an exit strategy, which invoked the discussion around "authorized resellers". 

I agree with Cynthia's analysis. It's not impossible to make money - but there are many players out there working this with resources that individuals don't have access to. Additionally, the rules and mechanisms change frequently and you could be left having paid for VIP access with relatively little ability to exercise or realize the benefits from it. There may be additional actions taken by Wyndham that restrict how owner accounts (that fuel providers like WinpointVIP) can be used/accessed; the long-rumored waitlist could come to pass, essentially ending cancel/rebook (depending upon how it's implemented); additional fees could/will likely be levied; etc. People that do this spend a fair amount of time to do it... and have a big head start in knowing what to book, how to market it, etc.


----------



## johnluyando (May 6, 2014)

Thank you for the guidance.  Maybe I am looking at this with a simple mind.  My thought process was that using Winpoint as an alternative to purchasing my own contract might offer a few benefits.  For example, we usually go to Bonnet Creek the same week every year during value season.  The room costs my "landlord" 42k points because of the 50% discount and VIP room upgrade.  Having access to VIP through Winpoint should give me the same discount. I figured I could probably use the discount to pick up a few extra weeks throughout the year and rent them myself to offset the cost of my vacation.  I am not looking to become a mega renter....just travel more often for as little as possible.


----------



## ronparise (May 6, 2014)

johnluyando said:


> Thank you for the guidance.  Maybe I am looking at this with a simple mind.  My thought process was that using Winpoint as an alternative to purchasing my own contract might offer a few benefits.  For example, we usually go to Bonnet Creek the same week every year during value season.  The room costs my "landlord" 42k points because of the 50% discount and VIP room upgrade.  Having access to VIP through Winpoint should give me the same discount. I figured I could probably use the discount to pick up a few extra weeks throughout the year and rent them myself to offset the cost of my vacation.  I am not looking to become a mega renter....just travel more often for as little as possible.



This was exactly my goal early in my Wyndham ownership, ie rent enough to pay all my maintenance fees and enjoy a "free" vacation every so often. Id talk to Mike before you pay for his Passport to make sure he is ok with you "subletting" reservations  and if he is, working out the process ahead of time.... also if you call Mike let him know I sent you


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 6, 2014)

Platinum VIP does have it's advantages, but not if you had to dish out all of the money to buy directly from Wyndham to get there.  

A 1 bedroom in value season at Wyndham Bonnet Creek is 84,000.  A 2 bedroom in value season is 112,000 points.  

Your landlord with Winpoint who is VIP Platinum would get a free upgrade.  If they were able to do the book and re-book trick within 60 days of check-in they would get 50% off.  (Some people loose reservations by doing this - it is supposed to be for new reservations only)  

Also, your landlord gets 1 upgrade to the next largest unit available instantly when booking their reservation.

Winpoint is selecting a 1 bedroom for 84K and getting the upgrade to the 2 bedroom, then doing the book and re-book trick (which is really for NEW reservations to get half off the points) to bring it down to 42K

Keep in mind that this strategy may work for you for awhile, but VIP benefits & discounts can change.  Sometimes you may get the points for 84K and not with the discount. Since you are traveling value season (not prime or high weeks) - the booking strategy is successful and the price is right. Renting out vacations in Value Season is even harder to do.  If everything makes sense to you - try it.  If not, continue to be a renter.  There are many, many people trying to rent out their extra points booking vacations too.  

Make sure you get the Wyndham points chart.   Also, remember that your landlord only gets 15 Guest Confirmations per 1,000,000 points owned.  So, your landlord may not be too excited about you renting out points to book vacations for others since it would require $99 to add their name to the reservation.  Profits go down with listing rentals due to fees involved.  In my experience so far, it is Prime time & limited availability rentals that get the most dollars from renters. 

If you do try and rent points, and it does not go as you had planned make sure to cancel the reservation 15 days or more so you get your Wyndham points back.  Otherwise, you loose the points.  Additionally, you don't want too many points at the end of your use year left over either.  If you don't credit pool them before the use year begins for a fee or deposit them into RCI you also loose those points.  

Here is something else to think about, why not purchase a 224K contract to use EOY or buy an 112K contract and use the borrow technique from a future use year?  You can then rent out 1 vacation yourself.  You get 1 Free Guest Confirmation per year.  Perhaps, you may want to travel in High Season or Prime Season sometime? To be a good renter, you must be a good planner!   Buy-in prices for Wyndham Bonnet Creek are continuing to rise, so if you decide to sell later, you may make some dollars?  

Good luck with whatever you should decide!

An older post link: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185121&highlight=winpoint


Cynthia T.


----------



## ronparise (May 6, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Platinum VIP does have it's advantages, but not if you had to dish out all of the money to buy directly from Wyndham to get there.
> 
> A 1 bedroom in value season at Wyndham Bonnet Creek is 84,000.  A 2 bedroom in value season is 112,000 points.
> 
> ...



Cynthia...good advice, but with all due respect,  you dont know how WinPointVIP works with their landlords, or how they charge their "passport owners"  

I know half the story, (the landlord part) and I can tell you I dont care how many guest certs are used. WinPoint pays me for the 30 I provide them, but any additional they pay wyndham directly...Im out of the loop, exactly where I want to be.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 6, 2014)

I just found out some more info.  Ron, you are right, their program is beyond me. It  does sound very interesting?  I really have not read enough about them yet to comment further my thoughts.   What works, works.  No argument with that. Points being used and not wasted and making some money is always good!  

Ron knows much more about this than myself.  Follow his advice.  I have learned much from reading Ron's comments and I usually enjoy them too!

link:  http://www.winpointvip.com/benefits-for-passport-holders-.html

Cynthia T.


----------



## Bigrob (May 6, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Cynthia...good advice, but with all due respect,  you dont know how WinPointVIP works with their landlords, or how they charge their "passport owners"
> 
> I know half the story, (the landlord part) and I can tell you I dont care how many guest certs are used. WinPoint pays me for the 30 I provide them, but any additional they pay wyndham directly...Im out of the loop, exactly where I want to be.



I know both halves. You are okay to rent out the reservations from WinpointVIP. There's going to be a GC on every reservation regardless whether you're using it for yourself or to rent out. You don't pay for the GCs. Also, you only pay for the points you use, even if you have millions of cancelled points. (I'm sure if this were abused you might be limited in the points you could access). When I spoke to Mike he indicated he had some folks who were using it primarily to do rentals and to "take out" the availability in between so you could upgrade directly from a studio to a 3+BR. 

Signing up for a program like this requires a level of trust - trust that they'll be around "forever", trust that there aren't significant changes that would render the membership useless, etc. For me, I just wanted a degree of control so that I wouldn't have to depend on someone else to continue to find platinum owners' accounts for me to use - rather have my own. But for the right person with the right mindset, I think it could be a good deal.

Also, Mike does have some contracts for sale from time to time (he has a few up on ebay now). He does his differently from the PCCs - you kind of "roll your own" (send your own paperwork to Wyndham with the RTF check, etc.) He gets his end done quickly and painlessly. I wouldn't hesitate to work with him again.


----------

